# Truma Ultraheat Space Heater S3002 Fan Not Working



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Sitting in a draughty spot in Scotland and it would appear the fan on our heater has stopped working. Have read that we can run heater without fan ? Any suggestions as to what to look at gratefully received. Have checked fuses but not sure if we are checking right ones or have found all fuses. Bessecarr E495.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes you can run the Ultraheat without fan but obviously will not get as good distribution of heat throughout the van. In fact this feature is one advantage of the Ultraheat over a combi boiler as you can use it on gas only with no battery drain at all when camping without electric hookup.
To find the problem you really need to dive in with a multimeter and find out if you are missing 12V to the fan or not.

Trevor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My fan switch is a bit dodgy on my S3002 so look there first, try using some switch cleaner on it, also turning it to and fro to see if it come on, also the slider switch needs to be used it too could use some contact cleaner, fan is a last resort on mine as it is only vivible with a mirror and a cow to work on.

No idea of the age of your van as you give no info, but there are plenty of used fans out there, not sure if it's still available as a new spare or not.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not in the list of parts but the switch is if needed.

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/gas/truma_fires/trumatic_s3002_gas_heater_spare_parts.aspx


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yes the switches can and do wear

Here it is I think:-

http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/gas/product_28063/truma_trumavent_teb2_fan_control_switch.aspx


----------

